# Login mit jsp und Datenbankzugriff



## smo da man (27. April 2005)

Hallo Folks ! 

Hab folgendes Problem ich muss ein jsp Login Seite basteln die Passwort und Benutzer in einer Datenbank abprüft. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll. 

1. Wie gehen Datenbank zugriffe mit jsp ?


Für nützliche Links wäre ich dankbar. 

Thx 

  plz


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

1) Eigentlich bettet man ungern Datenbank Code in JSP's ein ... dafür sind Servlets da.
2) http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/JSTL7.html#wp63722

Gruß Tom


----------

